# copper sulfate dosage



## Snake52 (Dec 15, 2006)

Does anyone know the dosage (grams/gallon) of copper sulfate for algae control ? I have a big BGA problem. Got conflicting dosages from several sources. TIA


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

The proper dosage of copper sulfate in an aquarium is zero, none, nothing, not one drop! That stuff has no use at all in an aquarium.


----------



## FacePlanted (Aug 13, 2007)

You could use erythromycin -- Brand name: Maracyn -- at 1/2 to Full strength, as a pretty effective Blue-Green Algae cure. Without using any copper sulfate.

A 3 day blackout is a more natural method for eliminating BGA.

Other things that you might need to add/correct are: increasing circulation, increasing nitrate above 0ppm, doing waterchanges to reduce the DOC (dissolved organic compounds) in the tank water, as well as as much manual removal you can manage -- trimming affected leaves, siphoning BGA off rocks, wood, etc. Using an airline tube for a siphon works well for this.

Good luck! BGA can be frustrating to deal with.

-Mike B-


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

hoppycalif said:


> The proper dosage of copper sulfate in an aquarium is zero, none, nothing, not one drop! That stuff has no use at all in an aquarium.


^^ +1.

If you want some maracyn, I have an extra package that doesn't expire for a while. Send me a PM if you're interested, but maracyn would get my first vote.

NO COPPER.


----------



## Panchoe77 (Sep 21, 2012)

hoppycalif said:


> The proper dosage of copper sulfate in an aquarium is zero, none, nothing, not one drop! That stuff has no use at all in an aquarium.


I'm sorry to disagree, for ages copper sulphate has played a major role in both freshwater & salt-water aquariums as well as ponds for curing diseases & algae. Search google & you'll find various US government bodies' instructions of use as well.


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

Besides the fact that what you say can be true, antibiotics is way more safe. Also, you disagree 5 years too late


----------

